# Glittery New Year's Eve FOTD...because I never post anymore.



## ashley_v85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Since I never do my makeup anymore, I decided to be festive and do sparkly makeup for New Year's Eve even though I didn't do anything haha. 








I realized that I haven't colored my hair for like 8 or 9 months. The first 6+ inches of my hair are my natural color. Crazy. Good thing I always wear it up, because that color line would be pretty tacky if I wore it down lol. I need to make an appointment to get it done. But yeah, anyway...





This picture is kinda drag queenish looking, but whatever. 





And the good old stupid kissy face. 






I used way more stuff than it looks like...I guess I didn't realize the glitter would just kinda cover everything, haha. I could have just used Teal, Carbon, and a highlight and it would have looked exactly the same. Oh well. 

Eyes
UDPP
Blackground paint pot
Carbon e/s
Teal pigment
Parrot e/s...I could have just this or Teal instead of both, but whatever. 
Print e/s
Phloof! e/s
MUFE Diamond shadow
Brun e/s on brows
Reflects Transparent Teal glitter
Feline e/l
Diorshow Blackout mascara
Taylormaid lashes #747L


Face
Smashbox Photo Finish primer
MUFE HD foundation #117
Studio Finish concealer in NC20 and NW20
Studio Fix in N3. I would have used only the HD powder, but I needed coverage. 
Strada blush
Shy Beauty beauty powder blush


Lips
Whirl l/l
Angel l/s
Studio Finish NW20 concealer because my lips were too red from exfoliating them in a huge hurry lol. I only used a tiny bit though. 
Fine China l/g


A few people on LJ said that the sculpt and shape powders make them break out, and I have come to realize that I think they make me break out too, so I went back to using Strada. 


Also...is Gladiola lipstick a MUST HAVE or no? I'm drawn to it, but I haven't seen it in person and I don't know if I NEED it. I'm kinda leaning toward yes on that though.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 2, 2009)

You look fabulous....Love this look...so HOT

Nothing from the DE is a must have IMO ...But what do I know...yes I have Gladiola...and it's not so special from all the others Up the Amp, GAT ....they are all starting to look the same to me


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thank you!

That's good to know about Gladiola. That's the only thing that even semi-stood out from that collection for me.


----------



## joey444 (Jan 2, 2009)

Love your eyes!


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 2, 2009)

I love your FOTDs and am always happy to see when you post.  You look gorgeous!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 2, 2009)

Looks gorgeous!!


----------



## juicygirl (Jan 2, 2009)

awww ashley so happy to see an fotd from you!! love the teal!


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 2, 2009)

this was aweome for new years!.


----------



## meland2lilones (Jan 2, 2009)

ohhh so pretty!!


----------



## PinkPearl (Jan 2, 2009)

i know what u mean, i always use more shadows than i really need but oh well.. i love the result tho!!! you look gorgeous!! 

oh, and the lashes are amazing!!


----------



## n_c (Jan 2, 2009)

I love this. You look fab!


----------



## MissResha (Jan 2, 2009)

i looooove this!! too pretty


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mo6ius (Jan 2, 2009)

Gorgeous! I miss your FOTD's. Post more, pretty please =D


----------



## ilovegreen (Jan 2, 2009)

this is gorgeous !


----------



## chirufus (Jan 2, 2009)

Very glittery and dramatic...but I love it


----------



## Padmita (Jan 2, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## nunu (Jan 2, 2009)

Welcome back, you look gorgeous.


----------



## nicoleh619 (Jan 2, 2009)

Super pretty and the glitter looks so perfect for New Years! Loves it and those lashes are the bomb!


----------



## Reinphall (Jan 2, 2009)

I think it's super pretty and not draggish at all! It makes your eyes look amazing.


----------



## MamaLaura (Jan 2, 2009)

Love the lashes, and I always love glitter/intense shimmer on you. I like glitter period, but on you it always looks particularly awesome.


----------



## AliVix1 (Jan 3, 2009)

its awesome!! you are so beautiful!


----------



## sooperficial (Jan 3, 2009)

wow this looks almost the same as my eye makeup for NYE.  That transparent teal looks hot!


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Jan 3, 2009)

Gorgeous look, those lashes are so hot! I love the glitter too, it's so very pretty


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you guys!


----------



## prettysecrets (Jan 3, 2009)

Perfect NYE look!!!


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 3, 2009)

gorrrrrrrrrgeous, I LOVE THIS.





 looks so good with your eye color.
and, i'm in love with your eyebrows hahaha ^^


----------



## What_the_FOTD (Jan 3, 2009)

I loove your eyes!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 3, 2009)

I love it! so sparkly! New year is definitely a great time to do super glittery looks


----------



## chocedition (Jan 10, 2009)

i liked this fotd. It's gorgeous on you.
lisa


----------



## bsquared (Jan 10, 2009)

love it!


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Many years later and still one of my favorites!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 16, 2015)

ashley_v85 said:


> Many years later and still one of my favorites!






​ You totally belong in the theme makeup thread.  Take a look.  Perhaps you'll join us!!!!!

                                       http://www.specktra.net/t/181602/theme-makeup-with-a-purpose/8100


----------



## ashley_v85 (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks! I'll have to do another fall look soon and post it there.  I'm happy to see that this place is still here! The mac_cosmetics community on LJ is deserted.


----------

